
Michael Arrington, Here's How To Sell TechCrunch's CrunchPad - VizionQuest
http://tomuse.com/michael-arrington-sell-crunchpad/
======
iamdave
I've got an idea for a better article: "Here are a few suggestions for your
_prototype_ CrunchPad"

------
alaskamiller
What's the benefit of a flat touch screen versus a laptop?

Why not make it thinner?

Why not make it a web TV and Internet tablet?

Why is this such a cruddy article?

